# Female puppy is trying to take Alpha over male!! Help



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

You dont structure their relationship - it is theirs to figure out.

However if you want them to have a relationship with you...
Then, personally, I would separate them so they only spend a few minutes a day with each other.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Relax, they are playing. Females are typically the bosses in the family, but right now they are just having fun.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The puppies will decide between themselves who is dominant, you have no control over that. It is based on their personality and temperament, there is no training that will make one of them alpha over the one. 

All of what you are seeing is normal play though, don't worry right now. I agree with the idea of separating them for training time and for spending individual time with you. That is how you will build your relationship with each of them.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome to reality.... women rule the roost....


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> The puppies will decide between themselves who is dominant, you have no control over that. It is based on their personality and temperament, there is no training that will make one of them alpha over the one.


I agree with this. Bear is an only dog I our family but when he take him to my BFFs who had two dogs, they do boss each other around to establish ranks. Her youngest is very submissive in personality and he doesn't understand why the puppy won't listen to him, so they get in little tuffs (nothing serious - just words. No fights) and the submissive will try to mount Bear and vice versa. Interestingly enough the alpha was decided on day one and even comes to the pups rescue when her brother is being too rude. Women tend to rule the packs in both the dog families I know and the people families. No offense to the awesome male members out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Females rule the roost. At least in my experience. Asia became the boss of our male eskie pretty quick and they lived peacefully together for almost 8 years until he left us at 15.


----------



## Jim and Hank (Jun 29, 2011)

Amazing how dogs sort it out eh? At my place I have had Hank for getting onto three years - he is 10. At the end of January Millie and Nikki arrived. Nikki was the dominant with the two girls. Hank is taking somewhat of a secondary role although there are times when he gets what he wants. Millie while out walking pulls Nikki along with Nikki sometimes not having a great time with that. Nikki rules the roost though amongst the three of them, has tried it with me, however has come to the realization that in my place dogs do not rule, just loved! LOL!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

When one sits on the other dog's head, you will know who is dominant. The dog on top is the dominant dog. I've never seen other breeds do that (sitting on another dog's head). Have fun with 2 pups!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

The Alpha in my household is my mama Yorkie, Cozy. She keeps her daughters and 95 pound Buddy in line but takes her orders from me.

They are puppies let them play and work it out on their own.


----------

